# Camp Perry caution is needed



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

The first crack is open a foot with thin ice out 10' on both side of the crack. The ice is holding north for now but drain holes have opened up. I wouldn't trust a path to be safe. You will have to spud your way out. To do this safely takes lots of time. There are people fishing. Don't let that fool you.
The conditions will change very quickly now, off shore wind could cut you off. I know of several machines in the water over the last two day, none lost but 2' of ice to breaking threw is mind boggling. 
Finding your self in the water is an experience not all will live threw. Work with a group do your home work. Have " Another Safe Trip" my words every time I hit the beach.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Reel Magic said:


> The first crack is open a foot with thin ice out 10' on both side of the crack. The ice is holding north for now but drain holes have opened up. I wouldn't trust a path to be safe. You will have to spud your way out. To do this safely takes lots of time. There are people fishing. Don't let that fool you.
> The conditions will change very quickly now, off shore wind could cut you off. I know of several machines in the water over the last two day, none lost but 2' of ice to breaking threw is mind boggling.
> Finding your self in the water is an experience not all will live threw. Work with a group do your home work. Have " Another Safe Trip" my words every time I hit the beach.


Yes....keep the wind in mind, looking like strong S/W for Friday and Saturday as of this post. Please don't refresh our memories of what occurred the last great ice season, with above freezing temps in a thaw cycle


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Enough said, I'm done, I can't get enough of a running start to jump 21' over the 10' of thin ice on both sides and the 1' crack. Best I could jump would be about 13' with a good running start on quad and would have to hit 5th gear. I will wait for the nice soft water.
thanks for the report,
not for me.


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

Sound advice guys. Think it's time to start prepping the boat for springtime reef jigging. Hope to see you all there, good luck all.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Or heading to Lake St Clair for some Perch. Going to the Canadian side this weekend. Still 30 plus inches of ice up there  Temps look cold this weekend thru Wen of next week, then a little warm up and then cold again. Could be ice fishing for a while on other lakes.


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Great 1st season but I knew Monday was gonna be the last trip of the season great memories made this year for sure. But not worth my life or anyone else's go at your own risk the way that current was ripping on Monday detriot is thawing bringing good water down rip it apart let's get this jig thing started.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

DBV said:


> Or heading to Lake St Clair for some Perch. Going to the Canadian side this weekend. Still 30 plus inches of ice up there  Temps look cold this weekend thru Wen of next week, then a little warm up and then cold again. Could be ice fishing for a while on other lakes.


That ice will be good for awhile. I love it up there killer perch and good walleye fishing too.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

DBV said:


> Or heading to Lake St Clair for some Perch. Going to the Canadian side this weekend. Still 30 plus inches of ice up there  Temps look cold this weekend thru Wen of next week, then a little warm up and then cold again. Could be ice fishing for a while on other lakes.


I would double check. According to Basshaven it sounds like the launch was shut down at St. Lukes.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

http://www.basshavencanada.com/swamp/viewthread.php?tid=21806
http://www.basshavencanada.com/swamp/viewthread.php?tid=21810


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

two cracks open a foot out of camp perry, ice is hard and going is easy but south winds are starting to crank. Fishing remained good.


----------



## litg8r (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks RM- sounds like these winds are the enemy at least for now.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks - that is old news and there are plenty of places to get on from the Canadian side. Basshaven is a good website, but for updates on St Lukes, go to the St Lukes website: http://icefishinglukes.webs.com. There is also another place to walk out of by St Lukes if St Lukes gets shut down because of all the machines that use their track. Also - Mitchell's Bay, etc, etc.... 

I ice fish on Lake ST Clair Canadian side about every weekend. Love it up there. Last visit almost needed an auger extension to get through the ice. 



Alaskan said:


> I would double check. According to Basshaven it sounds like the launch was shut down at St. Lukes.


----------



## icefishermen (Nov 5, 2010)

how.s the ice at camp perry i live 60 miles from the lake could i drive my 570 razer on the lake this weekend or should i walk


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

icefishermen said:


> how.s the ice at camp perry i live 60 miles from the lake could i drive my 570 razer on the lake this weekend or should i walk


Are you not reading any of Reel Magics posts????


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

icefishermen said:


> how.s the ice at camp perry i live 60 miles from the lake could i drive my 570 razer on the lake this weekend or should i walk


I would not walk or drive on the ice this weekend. Get your boat ready for spring like the rest of us.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Do this guy a favor. If you havnt been there yourself don't comment. I havnt been up that way since Tuesday when I went out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Read the post of guys that have actually been on the ice and not just sitting at home with nothing better to do.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

thistubesforu said:


> Do this guy a favor. If you havnt been there yourself don't comment. I havnt been up that way since Tuesday when I went out.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You dont have to be up there in the last few days to use common sense. Look at the weather this week, it rained all night Tuesday, the cranking sw wind, the report of guy falling through the ice Tuesday near Green, the rivers puking runoff into the lake, Reel Magic telling you there are shady cracks and machines that went through the ice...I think guys telling you to stay safe and prob not a good idea are way more valuable than idiots saying the ice is safe go get them while you can!


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Well b Thomas the train if your calling me an idiot you better learn to read a little better. Never did I say go or don't go ill sum it up for you obviously you havnt been out and still decided to run your yap. That is exactly what I was trying to avoid when replying to this thread obviously it didn't work. People looking for actual ice conditions don't need people like you [email protected]@ing on their pancakes. It was the same thing last warm and rain we had guys just speculating that 20" of ice was gonna disappear in a matter of days. I'm not saying that it can't or won't just want people to refrain from posting stuff that have no firsthand information. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Carpman said:


> I would not walk or drive on the ice this weekend. Get your boat ready for spring like the rest of us.


Ha! There it is. Just yesterday you said the ice is " fine ". Now your sticking your boot in your mouth. My previous post got canned but guys that read it know what I'm talking about. It was in another post. ZERO experience dude. Keep your fingers at bay for awhile.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

thistubesforu said:


> Well b Thomas the train if your calling me an idiot you better learn to read a little better. Never did I say go or don't go ill sum it up for you obviously you havnt been out and still decided to run your yap. That is exactly what I was trying to avoid when replying to this thread obviously it didn't work. People looking for actual ice conditions don't need people like you [email protected]@ing on their pancakes. It was the same thing last warm and rain we had guys just speculating that 20" of ice was gonna disappear in a matter of days. I'm not saying that it can't or won't just want people to refrain from posting stuff that have no firsthand information.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thomas the train, thats clever. Keep up the great advice and it will help with popluation control

Anybody want to testify on how ice can go from 12" to nothing in a few hours on here so maybe mrtubesteak can get it?


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

mrtubesnake and Thomas the train round one.....lets get it


----------



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

KingFisher89 said:


> mrtubesnake and Thomas the train round one.....lets get it


Ding! Ding!


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

KingFisher89 said:


> mrtubesnake and Thomas the train round one.....lets get it


You said Scotty!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Two words. Population control.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

KingFisher89 said:


> mrtubesnake and Thomas the train round one.....lets get it


Nah king, too many overnight pros on here. My suggestion to use common sense doesnt make sense I guess!


----------



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

With all of the drama it sounds like a bunch of teenage girls hijacked OGF! This is exactly why I quit posting stuff. A few guys post way too much of their own opinion WITHOUT a lot of fact. The old school guys that used to post ACTUAL conditions or posts seem to be few and far between now a days. I'm sure most are like me, lurking behind the scenes for a good laugh, or the OCCASIONAL first hand fishing report. It's been too long of a winter for most of us! If you go be safe, if not sit at home and hope for soft water. If everyone uses caution and common sense you'll know if you should go or not. Look for actual reports from people that go and use your best judgement. If you are inexperienced, don't go. If you're experienced, I'm sure you aren't looking on here for reports from people giving their opinions. Again, be safe and let's hope for soft water soon. I can't wait to see everyone's trolling reports! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Hahahahahahaahahah girls will be girls. If you need to read other reports go too other sites not just ogf. I thought about going tomorrow but I'm done on Erie and not chancing it. I'm sure you could walk it with a spud bar if u want but I wouldn't take my quad out. Inland now girls!!! Or head up north. Simmccoooeeeee


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Kind of like when the fish are not biting and the marine radio goes crazy with a lot of jaw jacking going on. Man, wish we could get the boats out and give us
something productive to do. Seems like nearly every post has some type
of crazy talk going on. Everybody just take a deep breath and relax. Life is
too short to get stressed out.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Guess ill say this again if you havnt been on the ice b Thomas or anyone else don't give false reports about it and speculations. Again read what I have to say not what you want hear. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

thistubesforu said:


> Guess ill say this again if you havnt been on the ice b Thomas or anyone else don't give false reports about it and speculations. Again read what I have to say not what you want hear.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How bout this bro.....spend your own gas and go check it yourself. This time of year its the only option to trust, as things change by the hour

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

thistubesforu said:


> Guess ill say this again if you havnt been on the ice b Thomas or anyone else don't give false reports about it and speculations. Again read what I have to say not what you want hear.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Are you illiterate? 

I said use common sense bud and you dont need to be there today to apply that common sense given all the factors that are known..I also said that if people say the ice is safe they are idiots....I said there were 3 people that fell through the ice , I said there were/are gale winds, Rain etc. Reel Magic reported 2-3 quads went through. Cracks opening up. The ice has deteriorated. Which of those do you care to dispute or claim are false reports? Oh by the way, look at the new threads in the last hour saying the ice is turning to junk.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

ErieRider said:


> How bout this bro.....spend your own gas and go check it yourself. This time of year its the only option to trust, as things change by the hour
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nah, that would mean using....what? common sense! Lets rely on someone elses report to get us in trouble!


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Agree 100% erie which is exactly what I'll be doing this weekend. This all started because I stated if you havnt been on the ice don't report about it. A fellow ogf er asked a simple question that wasn't getting answered. All I tried to was straighten the thread out and got called an idiot. Yet for some reason the bull keeps comin. CLASSIC 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

CLOSED!

You guys need to get it back under control VERY quickly!


----------

